# Zane has a Lump



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I just noticed a lump on my babies back. It's about an inch or so long. It just appeared. Zane is only 4. I am going to call the vets office tomorrow, and see if he can be seen.. I'll ask for it to be aspirated. I pray that it is nothing. But only the test will tell.. If it is cancer, then I am going to see if I can set up a GoFundme as we live on a disability pension, and we just get enough to live on.. Zane is my whole life. I moved 12 hrs away from all my family and friends, and Zane is my only friend down here. If anything happens to him, I don't know what I'll do.. He was an anniversary gift from my hubby. The best gift I've ever received. My heart is in the pit of my stomach.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sending good thoughts your way. Try thinking positive. Chances are it's nothing.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I pray it's nothing.:crossfing


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Cpc1972 said:


> He is a beautiful boy.


Thank you.. Yes, I agree..


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane's Lump on his back disappeared about a month after it appeared.. It was caused by the flea spot treatment I had got. Zodiac.. I didn't know. But when I was talking to the vet about it, she says they warn people to stay far away from any pet store flea treatments. I am glad I had stopped using it after the first application. I had a feeling it was the cause. So the rest went right in the garbage where it belongs.. He's on Frontline Plus now. Man that was a scary experience.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm glad he's OK! Agnes


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Otis-Agnes said:


> I'm glad he's OK! Agnes


Thank you me too..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm really pleased to hear that Zane is ok, what a relief for you.


----------

